
US Sanctions on Venezuela Are Responsible for Tens of Thousands of Deaths - kushti
http://cepr.net/press-center/press-releases/report-finds-us-sanctions-on-venezuela-are-responsible-for-tens-of-thousands-of-deaths
======
nutcracker46
It is easy to be shills for Marxism and blame the United States, but such
blame is hollow. Venezuela is in its dire condition because it, like its
Russian, Cuban, and Chinese allies, is led by a Mafia pretending to be a
government.

I hope Mauduro's government can follow the Soviet path and fail, so the
Venezuelan people may have a chance to establish self governance instead of a
dictatorship.

